# What's the BEST wireless router I can buy?



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2006)

If I want to share my new SDSL (coming in a week or two) with my neighbor? He has a bridge to boost the signal and I will buy the larger antenna's I have seen on the market once I get the router for the router, my PC, and his PC.

I am wondering if there is some super powerful wireless router I wouldn't know about.

Anyone know?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 15, 2006)

Adam,

You can get faster (read: longer range) routers. But there is some risk - you can't get the extra speed/range unless all compenents are the extra quality (router, wireless card). You want to look for MIMO, I think. But you should TALK to someone who is VERY familiar with routers. Don't spend money on the "if come."

Here are a couple of links to start, but do the research!

http://www.netgear.com/promotions/2005/tradeup.php

http://www.techworld.com/mobility/features/index.cfm?FeatureID=1041

http://www.techworld.com/mobility/features/index.cfm?FeatureID=740


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2006)

Someone suggested a Netgear 802.11n


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> If I want to share my new SDSL (coming in a week or two) with my neighbor? He has a bridge to boost the signal and I will buy the larger antenna's I have seen on the market once I get the router for the router, my PC, and his PC.
> 
> ...




My brother did this very thing with a neighbor.

He tried all kinds of things: various routers, longer antennas, repeaters, signal boosters, etc. And nothing worked very well.

But then he discovered the "Cantenna". It is a big, affordable, unidirectional antenna that you can hook up to your wireless router, and point across the street to your neighbor. You *do* need a clear line of sight from the antenna to his house for it to work well.

This excellent antenna looks like a can of Pringles with legs:







I would recommending buying a dual-antenna Linksys router. You want it to have 2 antennas, so you can replace one of them with the Cantenna for your neighbor, but will still have one antenna remaining for your own personal home internet use. And Linksys is an excellent brand. And the Cantenna works with it . . . whereas it does not work with a Belkin router, for example.

Here's the website for the Cantenna:

http://www.cantenna.com/





> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Someone suggested a Netgear 802.11n



If you try it, definitely keep the receipt in case you need to take it back to the store for a refund. Unless your neighbor's house is really close to yours, the signal strength may be too weak. But if he is super-close it might work.


How many feet from your house is your neighbor?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2006)

100-150 feet


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 100-150 feet



Ok, that's pretty close. You will probably be good to go with just a dual-antenna Linksys router from Wal-Mart, then. (I think they run about $100.) That alone should work for both of you.

If it works, great. But if you still need something with more punch, you can always get the Cantenna too, and just hook it on.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Joseph, sounds good! I can't wait to get it and this will cut my costs in half.


----------

